# Under which skill-set can we apply after completing ACS Professional Year?



## omkard87 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi friends, just wanted to ask you all 2 questions


1) After getting ACS Professional Year certificate,
can we get assessed for any ACS skill list? 
_(ie- for an individual who has no IT experience and just completed masters in IT from Australian UNI)_

ie- any of the following skill set-

ICT business Analyst	261111	ACS
Systems Analyst	261112	ACS
Analyst Programmer	261311	ACS
Developer Programmer	261312	ACS
Software Engineer	261313	ACS
Computer Network and Systems Engineer	263111	ACS


2) If YES, then which is the best skill set to apply under, to increase my chances of getting PR quickly.

thanks!!!


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

omkard87 said:


> Hi friends, just wanted to ask you all 2 questions
> 
> 
> 1) After getting ACS Professional Year certificate,
> ...


Please do some reading on earlier threads as well as ACS & Immi sites. Without any work experience how are you going to nominate yourselves to a particular.

 I*f your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated
occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10
years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history
(whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.*


----------



## omkard87 (Aug 28, 2014)

I will be applying for Post Aus Study Skill assessment not the general skill assessment.
I do not require any work experience.

*2 – Post Australian Study Skills Assessment*

The Post Australian Study Skills Assessment is for graduates that have completed an Australian Bachelor
degree or higher and wish to apply for a permanent residence visa. Relevant ICT employment or
completion of an ACS Professional Year program is required.
Please refer to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection for visa information.

My only QS was under which skill I can apply...is it any skill or just the skills I majored in during my australian degree?


----------



## mrenfield (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi omkard87, how did you go about with your assessment . Did you get your PR


----------



## omkard87 (Aug 28, 2014)

ACS Assessment was successful

...you can apply under any ACS skill set if you have done Professional year.
no need of any IT experience

I got the invite as well
waiting for PR now..................................


----------



## mrenfield (Sep 9, 2015)

congrats omkard87. You will get your PR too.

I had a question,

My Bachelors is in commerce which is non ICT, however my course is Masters in IT 2 year course from Australia which covers,

A minimum of 3 semesters or at least 1.5 years of full-time study
- A minimum of 12 units or subjects (overseas degrees may contain less units or subjects)
- 50% ICT content for a 2 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification.

Q1) Now post qualification its either one year relevant work experience or professional year programme right?

Q2) I would not need 2 years work experience in past in IT, work experience is for those who apply general skills assessment and not for those who apply for Post Australian study skills assessment right?

Thanks and wish you all the best


----------



## omkard87 (Aug 28, 2014)

1) Yes, "1 year experience in Related IT Field out of the ones currently in SOL" or Professional yr

2)No you wouldnt need any 2 years exp.... your masters in IT degree in Australia is recognized by ACS as a valid ICT degree. it doesnt matter if your bachelors was non-ICT.

you are all good to go bro....dont take any tension....i was in similar shoes.....
just do the professional year and apply for ACS certification for the skill list with the highest ICT occupation ceiling..and you should get through.

BTW what do you mean by 
""""A minimum of 3 semesters or at least 1.5 years of full-time study""""
You need 2 years full time study in your curriculum....you wont get 5 points for 1.5 years of study..it should b 2 years...please check that out.


----------



## mrenfield (Sep 9, 2015)

if your bachelors is non ICT then your masters needs to be at least 1.5 years or more.

Mine is 2 years

Thanks.


----------



## mrenfield (Sep 9, 2015)

Can the professional year be done during the masters or it has to be after the masters?


----------



## omkard87 (Aug 28, 2014)

No Professional year can be done only after completing a Australian Degree and when you are on 485 visa (not a student visa)


----------



## mrenfield (Sep 9, 2015)

Omkard87

I cam across the below in the FAQ section for PYP.

*Does the completion of my Professional Year Program have to be after my degree?*

No, the only requirement is that you submit your PYP Certificate of completion into the Online Application Form. You can complete you PYP at any time before or after your relevant degree.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/26486/6a-Post-Australian-Study-FAQs-Copy.pdf

this means PYP can be done during the course as well.


----------



## mrenfield (Sep 9, 2015)

For the 12 week internship under PYP, do we need to find the company or does ACS assist us?


----------



## mrenfield (Sep 9, 2015)

I got my answer to the PYP. It can only be done after the course.

Does the institute provide assistance for PYP?


----------

